# Would this be CSM milling???



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL...I was commissioned to cut/rough out a custom pyramid for a future project a client is doing. It's not my "usual" style...chain saw milling...freestyle that is. He/we chose a large chestnut oak crotch to cut on....I sliced off the intended bottom and it wouldn't lay out to my specs (yes it's his project BUT I still have my minimum satisfication values :blink::huh...SO I resliced to my happiness....then we cut the basic triangle shape...next laid out the pyramid shape. 

YES WE LOVE PICS HERE!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Finished rough out!!! We both got Blessed...the 2 hearts laid almost balanced on the one side.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Tim
I was telling your partner/help while you were cutting this piece, that soon you would be free-styling with a chainsaw and making totem poles. (Or maybe a wooden moose-head ..body in walnut, antlers in oak)

Folks, Tim did this piece for me as a coffee table base. It's rough sawn and will take some long drying time. I'm going to speed dry this piece and let it crackup a bit. One crack has already started, where the crotch of the piece is located. Next is to find a good live edge top for it.
It measures on 3 sides, 26.5" with a height of 16". 

A fun day of cutting.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry I didn't update this as Aard progressed. He done a GREAT job at drying and putting on a finish. As the dates on the posts show...large pieces take lots of time to dry properly. This pyramid is a beauty and I can't wait to see as finished product. As usual Aard does some very creative projects:thumbsup:.
Here's a few updates in pics. Enjoy and have a Blessed day.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pix's Tim.

A little history.
As seen above, Tim cut this piece for me to spec for a future coffee table base. It's designed to match some speakers I built that are also triangular.
One subwoofer is nearly the same size.

I got it home and the wood was soaking wet and had a moisture content of over 45%. Considering some areas were as much as 12" thick, this would take years to air dry. I had anticipated that and decided to kiln dry it fast and live with the cracking and shifting it would do.

Once I decided to kiln it, I needed a method to figure out how much moisture was in it, so I weighed the piece. 81 lbs before kilning. It took 2 weeks @ 90 degrees and 24 hours at 130+ deg (for bug kill). The weight dropped and held steady at 58 lbs. THAT'S 23 LBS OF WATER, FOLKS!!! 
I can't check the moisture content internally but suspect I'm down to ~10% ish.

Next was to fill the cracks with epoxy. Some cracks were 3/8" wide. It went well, but slow.
Then I had to grind it smooth. I have a 7" disk grinder and went for it with 36 grit. Then went for the 80 grit and finally 120 grit. Epoxy has the ability ti hide sanding marks. The 120 grit really wasn't necessary.

Finally 3 coats of epoxy.

It's so pretty I don't have the heart to hide it under a table top, so I'll put some 3" feet on it and call it done.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

A nice glass top or thick clear acrylic would still show the beauty of the base.

HJ


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I had considered that as a coffee table since the height would work, but decided to just leave it as a free standing piece next to a pyramid subwoofer I made. Didn't want to keep up with cleaning glass/lexan/etc. So it sits in my Entertainment Area next to the subwoofer as a free standing art piece. 
My home is Contemporary and Arts Crafts, so it goes well.

Still need to put feet on it.


----------

